# EcoCube C



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I got in as well with the thought of bringing it in to work. At last my job I had an aqueon evolve 8 which now lives on my desk at home...thought I bring that in but haven't been sure and isn't in the greatest shape after several recent rescapes. 

The company I work for and our work areas are basically "live" show rooms for the products and services we sell and I was approved to have a small aquarium when I started (weather that still stands I'm not sure). Anyway, the tank will have to be pristine at all times.

The Ecoqube intrigued me as it adds a terrestrial plant which I am also interested in having in my work area. My goal is to have as basic a setup as possible but still have a mini picturesque scape to enjoy as well attract attention...hopefully good attention for my company.

At this point I'm hoping to go as simple as possible: no heat, no c02/excel, I have dry ferts but hoping not to need them regularly. I may put down some home made fert tabs, not sure what substrate yet. Was almost thinking dirt with a cap but not sure. I'm researching my options and they seem pretty limited but I need low maintenance and an attractive scape.

I agree with you on the fish comment. The ones that seem like a good fit also seem like they would grow to big. I have a ton of Orchid Endlers, a few males would work in this small of a tank but I think I want something different...maybe do shrimp again. 

Because of my case I want the UV add on as well but I think the cost is going prohibitive and hopefully I just won't need it.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I got the first one, the EcoQube, and sorry but it was a piece of junk. The company is great, the owners reply to assist you and do know their product, but the filter box would siphon out the back all the time unless you placed it "just so" and sometimes I wouldn't even know it was leaking until it was all over the kitchen counter and floor. 

I gave up and packed it away. I won't be doing that again as much as I like the company and the idea behind it. I would consider trying again way later after they've gone through some trial and error though. 

I thought growing basil out of the fish tank was an awesome idea, but you're not supposed to eat the plant that grows. So that I thought defeated the purpose. 

I hope that this next round goes much better! I only have experience with the first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Yikes that is a little discerning. I can't have something that would leak here at work...or be fiddly.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Lets hope they fixed that issue, because to just ignore it would be borderline fraud. The comment section seems to be all over the place with people saying stuff like the water will never need to be changed etc. and people complaining that the sellers are ripping off international backers because of no seeds. As for not being able to eat the plants, I think they have to tell you that because if they do not they open themselves up to lawsuits.




> What fish/livestock are recommended for the EcoQube C?
> 
> We highly recommend keeping 1 Betta/ Siamese fighting fish because it thrives in room temperature. Other fish like guppies, endlers, white cloud mountain minnows, zebra danios can be kept in the EcoQube C as well but they each require specific water parameters.


I feel sorry for any bettas with owners that listen to this.


Personally I think I may find a wet root orchid and stick it in this tank.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for backing the EcoQube C! It means a ton to us here at ADI.

Kep, sorry to your you've had a bad experience with the EcoQube 1. If you get in touch with us at [email protected] we'll make sure you're taken care of. We promise.

The siphon on the filter for EcoQube 1 can be broken if you use a dry towel to wipe the rim of the aquarium the filter is sitting on, the siphon will break as the filter is already elevated by 1mm (we thought this would be enough to break the siphon). We have now increased the elevation to 3mm for future production runs so there is no chance of siphoning again.

For the EcoQube C, the filter is integrated into the back of the aquarium itself. So there's 0 chance of water coming out.

zerodameaon, thanks for your input. We've definitely tried to address all potential issues. Seeds are also not allowed to be shipped internationally and the basil seeds will cost ~$1 or less in most countries. the EcoQube C is 1.5 gallons and has a filter that can circulate the aquarium 45x per hour. Basil roots keep no3 below 5ppm at all times. We think it's a pretty great home for a betta. Let me know if you think otherwise.

Being in the aquarium industry for so long, we've learned 80%+ of betta kits are sold without filters and are ~1/2 gallon on average. We believe by introducing the EcoQube C, it's an improvement for bettas and the industry as a whole.

We used to be a very active member on here and on aquatic central. We started out as plant and shrimp guys ourselves learning from this community. We built the EcoQube and EcoQube C hoping to bring the concept of planted aquariums+ aquaponics to more people. The idea of having a basil grow from the filter is the same idea that if you have a densely planted tank, nitrates are much lower and your tank in general will be much cleaner.

Again, thanks for all your support. We're not looking here often but feel free to message us at [email protected] if you'd like to get in touch.


----------



## x0769 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was searching if others have an Eco CubeC setup, and this was the thread I found. Mine has been running since February this year. It has red cherry shrimps, MTS, and ramshorn snails. Last night I noticed shrimp babies, tried to take a picture but I couldn't catch them in the shot. The plant in the chamber is some type of pepper. Plants inside the tank are a pothos stem, marimo moss ball, christmas moss I think (not really sure), subwassertang, and 1 stem of hornwort. I also have a piece of almond leaf. I've done 2 water changes since I set it up. So far things are ok.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

tex627 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for backing the EcoQube C! It means a ton to us here at ADI.
> 
> ...


Glad to see a company is willing to do a complete design change. Personally, I wouldn't house anything that swims in a tank smaller than 5 gallons. Anything under that is a shrimp tank to me.

I do believe that you should have done better research before designing, marketing, and suggesting livestock. Turning water at 45x an hour is also not conducive to the low flow that a Betta requires. It seems as though that you could use the same equipment on a 5 gallon and open up a whole lot more possibilities for the owners. Just my .02


----------



## emaildanm (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Bought an EcoQube and just found this thread. 

I do have my Betta in there and the flow is definitely too strong for him. How can I reduce the flow?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Personally I would not keep a betta in something that small, look for a tank a bit bigger like a Fluval Edge. As for lowering the flow point the outlet to the surface of the tank in a corner and see if that helps.


----------

